# Straightening out fisheye-photos



## KongKurs (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi, anyone knows a good all-round photo-editing program, easy to use, with all the fundamental tools for editing, INCLUDING a straighten-tool for photos taken with fisheye lenses?

I'm using a Nikon 10,2mm fisheye, and have tried Nikon's Capture NX as well as DxO, but I don't find any of the programmes particular easy-to-use.

Can you recommend me any other application? Does any of the Photoshop's have this feature?


----------



## John_05 (Jul 24, 2007)

i dont remember if Photoshop CS2 has that,  but i know Paintshop Pro X does.  i dont own a fisheye lens,  so i dont know how well it works though.


----------



## Jon, The Elder (Jul 24, 2007)

PhotoShop has been able to do that kind of thing since version 4.0


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 24, 2007)

As far as I know, DxO is pretty simple to use.

But aren't fisheyes meant to give fisheye distortion? That is what they are built for. If you don't want that it would be better to go for a normal 10 or 11mm ultra wide angle lens. 

In the correction you always lose sharpness and resolution.


----------



## Jon, The Elder (Jul 24, 2007)

Exactly....well said.


----------



## KongKurs (Jul 24, 2007)

thanks, I'll try PaintShopPro out.
You're right, just experimenting..


----------



## KongKurs (Jul 25, 2007)

Jon said:


> PhotoShop has been able to do that kind of thing since version 4.0


 
I've tried PhotoShop Elements 4.0, but cannot find this tool at all. What is it called?


----------



## Meysha (Jul 25, 2007)

It probably won't be in Elements 4.0.

Instead try a proper full version of Photoshop. Although I've never used that feature before.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jul 25, 2007)

you can correct distortion from the 10.2 or 16mm fisheye (not sure which) by going into the lens distortion filter in CS2, and doing it 100%, twice.


----------

